# ملف لحساب كل حاجه فى الميكانيكا تقريبا M&T Mechanical Calculations



## zanitty (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الهادى*​ 

*بصوا بقى *​



الشباب عمالين يقولوا لى ايه الغيبه دى و كنت فين و كلام كبير كده 
فاحرجونى معنويا يعنى​ 
لذلك قررت مخشش عليكم بايدى فاضيه و جبت لكوا احلى ملف حسابات شفته طوال مسيرتى الكرويه​ 
*بجد ملف اول ما شفته تنحت*​ 
*و عشان مش عارف اتكلم عليه من كتر حلاوته فجبت لكوا صوره من الواجهه بتاعته هى احسن حاجه تقدر توصفه*​
*

*

*ضرورى لما نشغل الملف اننا نختار تفعيل الماكرو عشان الملف يقدر يشتغل و يحسب*

*فيه خانات باهته دى طبعا عشان وقت الحصول على الملف كان مصمم الملف ليه مانهاش حساباتها لكن لو دسنا على كلمه back اللى فى اول صفحه نقدر نشوف ايمايل المصمم و تليفوناته و نتصل بيه نشوف النسخه الكامله و يا ريت حد من الاخوه اللى ف مصر يعمل كده فعلا و يجيب لنا النسخه الكامله*

*لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخيكم ان يفرج الله كربه*

*لتحميل الملف من هنا*


----------



## سمير شربك (4 نوفمبر 2010)

خلينا ندق الطبل ونساوي الدبكة 
بدأ الأحتفال


----------



## mohamed mech (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حرام عليك دنا لسه فاتح بقى من ساعتها :8:

:75::75::75:

:16:​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 نوفمبر 2010)

:10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10:


:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: 

:20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


بــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك واثبابك عدد مخلوقاته 
:84:


----------



## mohamed mech (4 نوفمبر 2010)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10:
> 
> 
> :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8:
> ...


 
يا الله
زيكو و زانيتى عادو لنا من تانى
يعلم الله انى احبكم فى الله
و اذا لى فى قلبكم مكان فلا تغيبو عنا مرة اخرى
شاركونا و لو بالقليل
و لو بـ وردة :84:​


----------



## سمير شربك (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا دقيت الطبل عشان عرفت زيكو وزانيتي اصبحوا معنا نتعلم منهم


----------



## عبد الله سعد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن من فضلك ترفع على موقع الفور شبر


----------



## ساكانا (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كتير اخي ,, و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## appess (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كما يقال عدنا و العود عود أحمد
لك وحشة في المنتدى يا أخ زانيتي
فرج الله كربك و كرب المسلمين أجمعين بجاه رب العالمين


----------



## عبد الله سعد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل موقع الميديافاير محجوب فى السعوديه 
يرجى رفع الملف على موقع الفور شير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## zanitty (4 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> خلينا ندق الطبل ونساوي الدبكة
> بدأ الأحتفال


خلى بالك يا سمير الوزن زاد و مش هنقدر ندبك معاك





mohamed mech قال:


> حرام عليك دنا لسه فاتح بقى من ساعتها :8:​
> 
> 
> :75::75::75:​
> ...


طب اقفل اقفل 
اقفل يا معلم عشان احنا بنقفل يوم الجمعه 


م/زيكو تك قال:


> :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10: :10:
> 
> 
> :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8:
> ...


زيكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
واحشنى مووووووووووووووووووت يا راجل
اللهم امين يا رب يستجيب لدعائك و يبارك لك انت كمان



mohamed mech قال:


> يا الله​
> زيكو و زانيتى عادو لنا من تانى
> يعلم الله انى احبكم فى الله
> و اذا لى فى قلبكم مكان فلا تغيبو عنا مرة اخرى
> ...


احبك الذى احببتنا له 
و انت عارف يا محمد كمان محبتنا ليك 
و بلاش حكايه اتبرع و لو بجنيه دى​ 



سمير شربك قال:


> انا دقيت الطبل عشان عرفت زيكو وزانيتي اصبحوا معنا نتعلم منهم


و الله يا سمير احنا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض 
اوعى تفكر ان حد علمه اعلى من حد 
يد الله مع الجماعه يا معلم


عبد الله سعد قال:


> ممكن من فضلك ترفع على موقع الفور شبر


 
http://www.4shared.com/document/ANPL5Szi/MT_VER5MOD.html​ 


ساكانا قال:


> مشكور كتير اخي ,, و الله يجزيك الخير


 



appess قال:


> كما يقال عدنا و العود عود أحمد





appess قال:


> لك وحشة في المنتدى يا أخ زانيتي
> فرج الله كربك و كرب المسلمين أجمعين بجاه رب العالمين​



و اياك يا صديقى و اشكرك على الدعاء
بارك الله فيك​ 


عبد الله سعد قال:


> اخى الفاضل موقع الميديافاير محجوب فى السعوديه





عبد الله سعد قال:


> يرجى رفع الملف على موقع الفور شير​



محجوب فى السعوديه ؟؟!!!!
انا فى السعوديه و بارفع و بحمل من على الميديا فاير و ليا مكتبه على الميديا فاير 
و كمان الاخ محمد ميكانيك فى السعوديه و حمل الملف عادى 
غالبا المشكله عندك فى جهازك انت يا صديقى و عموما الملف موجود على الرابد شاير و اللنك فى ردى السابق عليك​ ​


----------



## zanitty (4 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


 و اياك ايها المبدع رياض


----------



## الانجينيير (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

ياzanitty يا زينه الوادى يا غزى وعز بلادى


----------



## emhdisam (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*خلينا ندق الطبل ونساوي الدبكة 
بدأ الأحتفال*​

الف الف شكر للمصم و الناشر انا عندي يمكن اول اصدار حوالي 10 بالمية و لكن هذا الاصدار شبه كامل اسم الولف المي جزاكم الله


----------



## حسام الدينن (4 نوفمبر 2010)

باللة عليكم ي أخوانى كيف يتم تفعيل المايكرو البرنامج لا يعمل معى


----------



## حسام محمد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رجعة حلوة كتييييييييييييييييير يا معلمنا 
الك وحشة يا غالي 
الف شكر الك وللجميع 
اخوك حسام


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نورت الملتقي يا باشمهندس
وجزاك الله خير
وفرج الله الكرب


----------



## السيد زرد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك البرنامج كيف يعمل لانى لا استطيع تفعيل اى شئ


----------



## hamadalx (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بص قى يازعيم ... بإختصار شديد إنت هداف من نوع خاص ... ومتحرمناش من أهدافك القاتلة


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر دائما متقدم و تفاجئ الجميع بما ترفع


----------



## creative eng (6 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ياهندسة جزاك الله خيرا ...انا فعلت الماكرو تقريبا بس مشتغلش عندي ..مش عارف لي\ه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك الله كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## eehaboo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى من الحلاوة زانيتي يزداد علاوة ...سلمت يداك تستاهل من الشام طبق بقلاوة...


----------



## hanisami (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ahmadjet (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمو ايديك على الملف الممتاز
وعقبال من يا نحصله النسخة الكاملة

ودمتم


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل...........
بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_84 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك يا هندسة *
:20: **
:20: **
:20:*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

آدي الربيع عاد من تاني والبدر هلت انواره 
لا حرمنا الله منك 
فرج الله عنك وعن أمة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم


----------



## mohamedbadawy (9 نوفمبر 2010)

انت استاذ جزاك الله خيرا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## abosena (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن بالله عليك تبعتلى الملف ده بس لو شغال عشان انا نزلته بس مش 
شغال ياريت لو عندك بالله عليك تبعته


----------



## ضيف سليمان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عودة حميدة وبارك الله لكم


----------



## ضيف سليمان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عودة حميدة وبارك الله لكم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

حمدلله على السلامه يا هندسه 
وعوده ساحقه بكل المقاييس
والف شكر علىهذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## محب الحرمين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عودا حميدا


----------



## عليما (30 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ahmed ezz elarab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف مش شغال هو يعنى ايه الماكرو


----------



## e-hisham (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ملاحظه :
الميديا فاير غير محجوب في السعوديه 
انا يوميا بحمل منه ملفات 
والان حملت منه ملف


----------



## e-hisham (8 ديسمبر 2010)

WEIGHT ( Kgs )​U.S. GAGE​m.m.​JOINTS +​26​0.6​Support (Kgs)​24​0.8​​22​0.9​WEIGHT (Kgs)​20​1​*Total Duct Area*​18​1.5​*Total Weight*​
هل الكيج ده يساوي الملم حسب الجدول ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## e-hisham (8 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.herosh.com/download/6812351/DIMENSIONS.docx.html

انا حملت البرانامج ودخلت على الدكت وادخلت مقاسات المقاطع بالتوالي علشان اتاكد من الكيج اللي حيظهر لي 
وعملت كوبي على الرابط فوق بعد ادخال البيانات 
لكن برضو مافيش حاجه اسمها 0.7 هل ده صحيح حد يفيدني اذا ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟ حتى الكيج 26 عنده بيساوي 0.6

ارجو مشاهدة الملف على الرابط اعلاه واعطاء الملاحظات وخصوصا الجدول الاصفر اسفل الصفحه على اليسار

مع التقدير والشكر الجزيل


----------



## سيف2007 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك ووفقك الى ما يرضاه اخي العزيز


----------



## م.وسيم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

في كل مرة وفي كل لحظة اجد نفسي عاجزا امام الابداعات المتوالية لحضرتك مهندسنا الفاضل ... 

الف الف شكر ... وربنا يجزاك كل خير ونشوف دايما جديد ورائع


----------



## mohammed_yasin (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عودة رائعة


----------



## سيف2007 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت ايديك وبارك الله فيك عسى ان يفرج الله كربك


----------



## zanitty (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بشرى ساره 
حصلت على وعد بالحصول على نسخه احدث من الملف و باذن الله يوم 17 يناير التقى بالمصمم شخصيا 
قولوا يا رب و اللى عاوزنى اوصل له اى اقتراحات او افكار يا ريت يقولها


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مش ع الجهاز يا بشمهندس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انا نزلته بقا و امرى لله
بتعب d:


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدهارون (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدكة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب ممكن تنزل النسخة الاحدث ع الموقع


----------



## goor20 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## zanitty (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الدكة قال:


> طيب ممكن تنزل النسخة الاحدث ع الموقع


اول ما احصل عليها باذن الله انت عارف مش محتاجه توصيه


----------



## شبل صغير (10 يناير 2011)

بجد تسلم ايديك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2011)

برضوا للرفع علشان الناس الحلوه اللى اشتركت معانا جديد


----------



## mechanic power (15 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## samy hamed (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووور ياباشمهندس
بس مفيش غير اكسل شيت فيها الصورة دى وبس فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البرنامج


----------



## Ali_haya (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ياباشا تسلم ايدك


----------



## baraa harith (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed elmai (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا شباب، أنا محمد المي مؤلف الجزء الخاص بالصحي و مقاومة الحريق في البرنامج ده.
للأسف التليفون و الإيميل اللي أنا حاططهم في البرنامج إتلغوا و الإيميل الجديد بتاعي هو [email protected]
تقدروا تبعتولي عليه لو عندكو مشكلة.
كمان الجزئين بتوع الصحي و مقاومة الحريق تم فصلهم في برنامجين منفصلين ثم تم تطويرهم و معالجة بعض المشاكل في البرنامج المجمع.
الأخ زناتي، يا ريت تبعتلي إيميل علشان ننسق مع بعض و أبعتلك البرامج المعدلة لتقوم بتحميلها للشباب.
و لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## mohamed elmai (29 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم يا شباب، أنا محمد المي مؤلف الجزء الخاص بالصحي و مقاومة الحريق في البرنامج ده.
للأسف التليفون و الإيميل اللي أنا حاططهم في البرنامج إتلغوا و الإيميل الجديد بتاعي هو [email protected]
تقدروا تبعتولي عليه لو عندكو مشكلة.
كمان الجزئين بتوع الصحي و مقاومة الحريق تم فصلهم في برنامجين منفصلين ثم تم تطويرهم و معالجة بعض المشاكل في البرنامج المجمع.
الأخ زناتي، يا ريت تبعتلي إيميل علشان ننسق مع بعض و أبعتلك البرامج المعدلة لتقوم بتحميلها للشباب.
و لا تنسونا من دعائكم*


----------



## mohamed elmai (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا شباب، أنا محمد المي مؤلف الجزء الخاص بالصحي و مقاومة الحريق في البرنامج ده.
للأسف التليفون و الإيميل اللي أنا حاططهم في البرنامج إتلغوا و الإيميل الجديد بتاعي هو [email protected]
تقدروا تبعتولي عليه لو عندكو مشكلة.
كمان الجزئين بتوع الصحي و مقاومة الحريق تم فصلهم في برنامجين منفصلين ثم تم تطويرهم و معالجة بعض المشاكل في البرنامج المجمع.
الأخ زناتي، يا ريت تبعتلي إيميل علشان ننسق مع بعض و أبعتلك البرامج المعدلة لتقوم بتحميلها للشباب.
و لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## mohamed elmai (29 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا محمد المي مؤلف الجزء الصحي من البرنامج*

السلام عليكم يا شباب، أنا محمد المي مؤلف الجزء الخاص بالصحي و مقاومة الحريق في البرنامج ده.
للأسف التليفون و الإيميل اللي أنا حاططهم في البرنامج إتلغوا و الإيميل الجديد بتاعي هو mam_work على الياهو. تقدروا تبعتولي عليه لو عندكو مشكلة.
كمان الجزئين بتوع الصحي و مقاومة الحريق تم فصلهم في برنامجين منفصلين ثم تم تطويرهم و معالجة بعض المشاكل في البرنامج المجمع.
الأخ زناتي، يا ريت تبعتلي إيميل علشان ننسق مع بعض و أبعتلك البرامج المعدلة لتقوم بتحميلها للشباب.
و لا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## zanitty (29 أغسطس 2011)

الرائع محمد المى 
تم مراسلتك 
و بجد الف الف الف شكرا و جعلك الله زخرا للامه و مثالا للعطاء


----------



## pora (29 أغسطس 2011)

زعيم والله زعيم


----------



## pora (30 أغسطس 2011)

*ياريت الاخzanitty
يكمل جميله ويقولنا ازاى تفعيل الماكرو*


----------



## zanitty (31 أغسطس 2011)

pora قال:


> *ياريت الاخzanitty
> يكمل جميله ويقولنا ازاى تفعيل الماكرو*


اتفضل
http://office.microsoft.com/ar-sa/excel-help/HP010014113.aspx


----------



## flytech (31 أغسطس 2011)

مشششششششكور اخوي و جار التحميل


----------



## zanitty (31 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed elmai قال:


> السلام عليكم يا شباب، أنا محمد المي مؤلف الجزء الخاص بالصحي و مقاومة الحريق في البرنامج ده.
> للأسف التليفون و الإيميل اللي أنا حاططهم في البرنامج إتلغوا و الإيميل الجديد بتاعي هو [email protected]
> تقدروا تبعتولي عليه لو عندكو مشكلة.
> كمان الجزئين بتوع الصحي و مقاومة الحريق تم فصلهم في برنامجين منفصلين ثم تم تطويرهم و معالجة بعض المشاكل في البرنامج المجمع.
> ...





zanitty قال:


> الرائع محمد المى
> تم مراسلتك
> و بجد الف الف الف شكرا و جعلك الله زخرا للامه و مثالا للعطاء


و صلنى تقرير عن البريد الذى اارسلته اليك بان هذا البريد غير صحيح او لا يمكنه استقبال رسائل
؟؟


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م.ماسة (1 سبتمبر 2011)

يا استاذ لو سمحت حملت الفايل بس كيف بيفتح ما عرفت افتحه


----------



## Hythamaga (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed elmai (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يا أخي زانيتي:

البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي هو 
[email protected]

برجاء إعادة محاولة التواصل

محمد المي


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

فرج الله كربك و كرب المسلمين​


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed elmai قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخي زانيتي:
> 
> البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي هو
> [email protected]
> ...


تم ارسال ايمايل الى بريدك مهندس محمد و فى حال فشل وصوله هذه المره ايضا لا سمح الله فقمت بارسال بريدى اليك على الخاص لتقوم انت بالارسال الى و من ثم اقوم بالرد عليك لضمان صحه كتابه بريدك 
اشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا على اهتمامك


مهندس خالدالبسيونى قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> فرج الله كربك و كرب المسلمين​


 اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Abu David (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكما الله كل خير


----------



## السنوسى منسى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 ديسمبر 2011)

up


----------



## boughandora (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور جدا على الملف ( اللي شكله ) أكثر من رائع بس انا عندي مشكلة اني حملت الملف وفتح عندي بس مش عارف اشتغل بيه ، ياريت حد ايفهمنا وحدة وحدة


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا استاذ زمانك


----------



## بهاء على طه السيد (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng/gladiator (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahamed salah (22 يونيو 2012)

هل من الممكن اعده رفعه مره اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (22 يونيو 2012)

تم تعديل الرابط و اصبح الان على ال 4 شايرد


----------



## م.عمرو عبد السلام (23 يونيو 2012)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسة ........أستاذ ورئيس قسم


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (23 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لك مشرفنا العزيز على هذا الملف الرائع
*​


----------



## م.عمرو عبد السلام (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechanical_man (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر واجب


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ياباشا
ديما مشاركاتك فعاله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## egystorm (22 يناير 2013)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى لانة تم حذفة


----------



## karem1_2 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن يرجى اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى من على اكثر من سيرفر ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## zanitty (22 يناير 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط و وضع رابط جديد فى المشاركه الاصليه


----------



## mohamed mech (22 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تم تعديل الرابط و وضع رابط جديد فى المشاركه الاصليه



و هذا رابط اخر عليه الملف و فيديو الشرح احتياطى

M&T Mechanical Calculations - Download - 4shared


----------



## ابابراء (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي واستاذي العزيز zanitty ويا ريت اريدان اخاطبك بصورة شخصية هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي ايميل على الحساب الخاص بي على الياهو والذي هو موضح في الاسفل علما انه موضوع فيه خير كثير اولا لك وثانيا لي وثالثا لجميع المسلمين ان شاء الله

*لا الله الا الله وحده نصر عبده واعز جنده وهزم الاحزاب وحده *


----------



## zanitty (23 يناير 2013)

ابابراء قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي واستاذي العزيز zanitty ويا ريت اريدان اخاطبك بصورة شخصية هل من الممكن ان ترسل لي ايميل على الحساب الخاص بي على الياهو والذي هو موضح في الاسفل علما انه موضوع فيه خير كثير اولا لك وثانيا لي وثالثا لجميع المسلمين ان شاء الله
> 
> *لا الله الا الله وحده نصر عبده واعز جنده وهزم الاحزاب وحده *



و فيك بارك الله يا اخى 
تم ارسال الايمايل لك و بعد اذنك تم حذف البريد حسب لوائح المنتدى


----------



## محمود النعمان (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (23 يناير 2013)

*أحسنت فعلا هذا الملف ضروري ومفيد جداً ...... بارك الله بك *


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ابو سارة (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور​:77:


----------



## amirhelmy (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ملف جميل جدا جاري التحميل والتجربة


----------



## عمرومحمدغريب (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويارب الواحد يعرف يساعد زيكم وأهو كله للشباب العربى الجميل الى محتاج فعلا المساعدة ليضضع قدمة على اول الطريق ... شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (24 يناير 2013)

جزلك الله خيرا


----------



## mega byte (24 يناير 2013)

يا ترى آخر نسخة يا استاذنا ، ولا القديمة


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2013)

القديمه


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك الله كل خير فقط اذا ممكن اي شرح لكيفية الستخدام . وشكرا*


----------



## اسلام عمار (30 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا على حسن التعاون والمحبة *


----------



## عبقري التكييف (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد منك يااستاد


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد51111 (29 يناير 2014)

ربنا يفك كربك وكربنا جميعا آمين


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (31 يناير 2014)

لو أننى استطعت أن أمضى قدما فذلك بفضل اعتمادى على أعمال العمالقة.


----------



## boughandora (31 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
السادة الافاضل ،السيد زانيتي يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وصدقة جارية تنفعك يوم القيامة انت وكل من ساهم بمعلومة مفيدة ، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## SAIFASAD (31 يناير 2014)

تمام الله يعطيك العافية شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لكل خير وايانا


----------



## ysedawy (22 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## amrhawash (22 أكتوبر 2014)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## bagan (26 أكتوبر 2014)

للمؤلف والمصمم والناقل والناشر 
ادامكم الله وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## thunderspeed (27 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

ملف لحساب كل حاجة فى الميكانيكا تقريبا chanical Calculations
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر النجار (11 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرآ وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## drmady (12 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك استاذي الكبير


----------



## حسان اومري (12 فبراير 2015)

اللهم. صل. وسلم. علي. نبينا. وقدوتنا.وإمامنا.وسيدنا.محمد.صلي.الله.عليه.وسلم


----------



## engkafa81 (17 فبراير 2015)

دائما تقدم المفاجآت يا ريس ...... يعجز اللسان عن الشكر


----------



## انس خالد ضحى (3 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على العمل الرائع 
اريد باقي المحاضرات التوضيحية للبرنامج


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (3 ديسمبر 2015)

عاش ايدك و جزاك الله بما قدمته لنا


----------



## اشرف زكى البدرى (12 مايو 2016)

عمل عظيم


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، جزاكم الله خيرا وأثابكم بهذا العمل ان شاء الله.
أخوتى فى الله لقد حاولت تحميل النسخةالكاملة من هذا البرنامج مع فيديو الشرح ولكن اللينك غير متاح.
رجاءا أخوتى الكرام من لدية النسخة من هذا الملف ومعها فيديو الشرح أن يرسلها لى على اميلى الخاص أو يعيد تحميلة من جديد و يرسل اللينك الجديد الذى تم التحميل علية لأنى فى امس الحاجة لهذا البرنامج، جزاكم الله خيرا. 
الإميل الخاص بى : [email protected]


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (31 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، جزاكم الله خيرا وأثابكم بهذا العمل ان شاء الله.
أخوتى فى الله لقد حاولت تحميل النسخةالكاملة من هذا البرنامج مع فيديو الشرح ولكن اللينك غير متاح.
رجاءا أخوتى الكرام من لدية النسخة من هذا الملف ومعها فيديو الشرح أن يرسلها لى على اميلى الخاص
[email protected]​


----------



## ahmed_20 (28 يوليو 2016)

الف الف الف اف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## emad lashin (13 أغسطس 2016)

نقدم لكم اسمى كلمات الشكر والعرفان بالجميل لكم لتعاونكم بتقديمكم المزيد من عوامل نجاحنا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (15 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا علي هذا الشيت


----------



## محمد_ودود (6 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بك وبنا


----------



## ahmed1984 (16 يوليو 2017)

الف الف الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## myousry (28 يناير 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لوسمحت يا بشمهندس zanitty ممكن تبعتلى الملف على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## shero_3_25 (18 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لوسمحت يا بشمهندس zanitty ممكن تبعتلى الملف على الايميل ​s[email protected]


----------

